# Divider for a 20 Gallon Fry tank



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello, I need to create a divider in my 20 gallon fry tank for the new batch of fry. 

Any Ideas, links advice is appreciated. Thanks in advance!!

Zee.


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

You can buy them for like $15-$20. I know topfin makes them... but they won’t hold fry in very well as they clip on the tank and don’t really seal to the glass and fall apart when you try adjust them. It took me 3 or 4 tries to get it in right to keep my bettas apart... They would work if you could get them in place then silicone around it.

I've seen a few ways to make one

1. A piece of plexiglass, acrylic, or any fish safe plastic cut to fit the tank and lots of tiny holes drilled in it. Can also be done with glass but can be very hard to drill.

2. An under gravel filter for a larger tank cut down to fit.

3. A piece of egg crate covered in plastic fly screen (in the 70's my dad was making custom under gravel filters and dividers like that for his custom tanks)


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

get a piece or Corrugated Chloroplast Plastic from the building supply.
you can cut it with a knife.
it makes inexpensive tops to.

Cut it for a friction fit in the tank.
if you dont have a drill you can poke holes in it with a fork or nails.


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey Thanks for the tips there guys! I'll go out and look for this stuff in the coming week sometime.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I found cool post on how to make dividers and I was finally ready to make it DIY Tank Dividers
but now I'm having hard time finding nice skinny black report binders. I found some at staples, but they are round (it will be a nightmare to keep them in place and I don't want to glue them). Anybody seen some black ones in dollar store lately? I would appreciate if you could let me know where. thanx a bunch!
I think i should try to make my own post, since my will be for betta tank.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

^ I made those dividers long time ago. I remember getting my report spin things from Grand & Toy


----------

